# Curitiba * Brazil



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba is the capital and largest city of the Brazilian state of Paraná. 










The city's population numbers approximately 1,760,500 people as of 2010, making it the eighth most populous city in the country, and the largest in Brazil's South Region. 

Its metropolitan area, called Curitiba Metropolitan Area, comprises 26 municipalities[1] with a total population of over 3.2 million making it the seventh most populous city in the country.

Rules: 6 Photos per post.










Curitibablog


LInha Turismo Curitiba by Turomaquia, on Flickr









Paulo Yuji Takarada


Curitiba by Laika-Brazil, on Flickr









Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Jackson Cabral










Curitiba by William Cardoso - BR, on Flickr


Museu de Arte Moderna by Amelina_Miluiel, on Flickr


Curitiba by William Cardoso - BR, on Flickr


100_3349 by Rede Independência de Comunicação, on Flickr


Rua XV de Novembro by Amelina_Miluiel, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Yuji Takarada









Chico Camargo

Na VII Caminhada Comemoratva ao Dia Internacional da Pessoa com Deficiência, no Parque Barigui, em Curitiba by Flávio Arns, on Flickr


Restaurante por quilo em Curitiba - Yu by Turomaquia, on Flickr









Nivaldo T Weffort


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada









Photos by Jackson Cabral


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

I love this city


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jardim Botânico, Curitiba - PR - 6 by marcelfernandes, on Flickr


Memorial de Curitiba by Bruna cs, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Monitorado por câmeras by Luciano Rath, on Flickr



Centro histórico by SGastaldi, on Flickr


5k Barigui Race Run by CristinaPessini, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ruas do centro da cidade de Curitiba by PrincessNerd, on Flickr


Curitiba by Onde está o tupiniquim??, on Flickr


Natal HSBC Curitiba by Lima In The Sky with Diamonds, on Flickr


Secretários de Educação e Representantes do Consed, na abertura do Natal de Luz do HSBC by Flávio Arns, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

No 1o. Acampamento dos Escoteiros do Paraná, na Fazenda Thalia by Flávio Arns, on Flickr









HelloWorld Brazilian SSC


















HelloWorld Brazilian SSC


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nivaldo T Weffort -


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

orionbeta1


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Paulo Yuji Takarada




























Na entrega da Ordem do Pinheiro, no Palácio Iguaçu by Flávio Arns, on Flickr


Na VII Caminhada Comemorativa ao Dia Internacional da Pessoa com Deficiência, no Parque Barigui, em Curitiba by Flávio Arns, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Curitiba its Beautiful city with this amazing photos .. 
thanks for these nice photos @xrtn2 ..


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba by Laika-Brazil, on Flickr


Curitiba by Laika-Brazil, on Flickr


Tour Curitiba by Laika-Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oscar Niemeyer Museum - Curitiba, Brazil. by arielle.prado, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Clujnapoca









Clujnapoca


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

It is a beautiful city.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

THANKS


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

curitibavintage by MiaMaiakosvki, on Flickr









curitiba1 by MiaMaiakosvki, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Linha Verde Curitiba BRT by mariordo59, on Flickr


Curitiba by William Cardoso - BR, on Flickr


Curitiba by William Cardoso - BR, on Flickr


Curitiba by William Cardoso - BR, on Flickr


Largo da Ordem by Viviane Bachega, on Flickr











Páscoa Polonesa - Swieconka by hp_cwb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

1044970_10201265823948972_1577621564_n by Luiz Ueti, on Flickr


Orquestra de Câmara da Cidade de Curitiba. Foto: Alice Rodrigues by Fundação Cultural de Curitiba FCC, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chico Camargo

















thatisit








thatisit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nivaldo T Weffort 








Nivaldo T Weffort


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Na VII Caminhada Comemoratva ao Dia Internacional da Pessoa com Deficiência, no Parque Barigui, em Curitiba by Flávio Arns, on Flickr


Em Cerimônia de Homenagem aos Atletas Paraolímpicos Paranaenses, no Palácio Iguaçu by Flávio Arns, on Flickr


Nas apresentações da Caravana da Poesia, em Cruz Machado by Flávio Arns, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba by Kato Amaral, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

luizcarloscwb








luizcarloscwb








luizcarloscwb


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


















Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada











Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada









Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

luizcarloscwb








Jackson Cabral








luizcarloscwb


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada

















Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada








Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ThOMAS








ThOMAS








ThOMAS









ThOMAS


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nivaldo T Weffort


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

rcassone








rcassone


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

100 Years Universidade Federal do Paraná by Guilherme GMP, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba - 32 by robertodrebes, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba - 20 by robertodrebes, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sem título por .daia, no Flickr


Chafariz da Praça Rui Barbosa - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estátua Bombeiros - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Panorâmica de curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


2013-01-02-3285 por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Confecção dos tapetes de Corpus Christi em Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Feira na Praça Garibaldi - Fonte da Memória, uma homenagem aos antigos tropeiros - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Chafariz do Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro, com chuva - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Confecção dos tapetes de Corpus Christi em Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


2012-10-12-1671 por Eduardo PA, no Flickr



Banner Shopping Mueller - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## chiphead (Apr 13, 2012)

Aquela ali na 3a foto não é a Havan de Barra Velha (BR-101)?
Isn't your third picture from Barra Velha?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^
I dont know. The Flickr dont say exactly.

*********************

06112010024 por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


2012-05-12-433 por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

chiphead said:


> Aquela ali na 3a foto não é a Havan de Barra Velha (BR-101)?
> Isn't your third picture from Barra Velha?


Realmente a pessoa do FLICKR errou a localização! A foto é da Havan de Barra Velha sim!!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paraciclos por CiclomobilidadeCuritiba40, no Flickr


Chafariz da Praça General Osório - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Ciclovia na Toaldo Túlio por CiclomobilidadeCuritiba40, no Flickr


Placa Ciclovia - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ciclofaixa by CiclomobilidadeCuritiba40, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho na Estação Tubo - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

2013_043 por Caviquiolo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

528493-Ópera de Arame - Curitiba - PR por jopegl03, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Palacio por Janos Graber, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba à noite por Fabiano Diniz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jardim Botânico por AnaElisa, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.cvc.com.br/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

2013-09-11 15.23.36 by gugadg, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

nexttttt


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Next page


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr



Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Panorâmica noturna de curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


MON - Museu Oscar Niemeyer - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Ipê amarelo - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

SAM_3913 by gugadg, on Flickr


SAM_3916 by gugadg, on Flickr


Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Universidade Federal do Paraná - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


SAM_3915 by gugadg, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Manifestação De 7 Setembro em Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MON - Museu Oscar Niemeyer - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Alexandre C.








Alexandre C.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Isra Sebastian


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

Good Work xrtn2 

But all shopping malls look the same.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Everson Novka


















Everson Novka


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kathia Erzinger Prox


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Obra da XX Bienal internacional na Rua XV - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Obra da XX Bienal internacional na Rua XV - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

LucieneHawkins


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Esta es una de mis ciudades favoritas a nivel mundial, no tendrá fama o glamour pero definitivamente se le nota un urbanismo envidiable y una muy buena caliad de vida.


Saludos desde el df
ric


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^Thanks for posting.


Panorâmica de curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Imagem Aérea do Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Sonho no Pátio Batel por Jum Nakao, no Flickr


Imagem Aérea do Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Fachada Shopping Mueller - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Feira de Arte e Artesanato do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estátua Nossa Senhora da Salete - Centro Cívico - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


00064537 por cg2004wellhung1, no Flickr


Shopping Mueller - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Curitiba


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Réveillon Curitiba 2013-2014 por LucasOstroski, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Avião no Museu do Expedicionário - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

it
Virada Cultural - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Flores na Av. Candido de Abreu - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Na cerimônia da entrega da Ordem Estadual do Pinheiro 2013, no Palácio Iguaçu por Flávio Arns, no Flickr


Nataleluia 2013 | Natal do Coração | Fotos by André Pedra por PIB Curitiba, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Leo10Rio









Leo10Rio









Leo10Rio









Leo10Rio









Leo10Rio









Leo10Rio


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Leo10Rio








Leo10Rio








Leo10Rio








Leo10Rio


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Leo10Rio









Leo10Rio


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bixiga 70. Foto: alice Rodrigues por Fundação Cultural de Curitiba FCC, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Leo10Rio 








Leo10Rio


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Leo10Rio


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba por coelholucas7, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I always liked Curitiba for some reason. Might it be the BRT or might it be the other things that this city made and showed to the entire world - that there are easy ways to solve the huge problems.

I like the pics posted here also, but may i ask for some more images of the 'small roads' like this one:









I'd love to see how those kind of neighbourhoods look like.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ THanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ I want more!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^OKay


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> I'd love to see how those kind of neighbourhoods look like.


With a glance this could pass for a low income neighborhood in Miami


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------

